# SPYCRAFT: Blood Money (Road to Binga)



## Luddite (Apr 15, 2002)

_Luddite spends most of the journey sleeping in the back seat since he was up most the night poking around other computer systems._

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2002)

_Kim is up and looking around from the passenger seat.... fascinated with the scenery..._

"Nice and peaceful..."

_Whistles... the sighs._

"That waitress was not that bad... too bad we caused a ruckus I could have had a really good night..."


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 15, 2002)

<< Tokiwong: Hey Ronin you can use the Sub-Machinegun I requisitioned earlier in the serial.. it has the CBQ modifier and a +1 to attack I beleive>>

[OOC: Hey thanks!]

_Before leaving, Ken takes another dose of the pills that will help him resist the TB. As usual, Ken says little during the trip._

[OOC: Perhaps we all better make it clear we took the pills  ]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 15, 2002)

[Extracts from a travel guides]

BINGA 

_The Batonka people of the middle Zambezi came from Lake Malawi during the 15th and 16th centuries. They were isolated by the Zambezi escarpment and the rise and fall of occupying powers in the hinterland was hardly felt until the coming of the colonials and the Kariba dam. Binga was built as an administration centre for the re-settlement of the Batonka who were forced to relinquish their fertile valley lands. It sprawls over shore and hillside on Kariba’s western edge. 

Accommodation ranges from budget self-catering stilted huts by the lake, to luxury private lodges. The former District Commissioner’s residence is now the Binga Rest Camp and it has a swimming pool heated by water from the nearby hot springs, a rain-making site in former times. Binga is the last supply centre and the end of the tar road, for trips to Chizarira National Park, ninety dusty kilometres away.

-------------------------

This is a place to unwind and relax and see and hear the grunts and calls of the wild. Enjoy a luxury cruise on one of the many houseboats available and sleep out on deck under starry skies. Or live it up in luxury accommodation or simply camp out and experience the African night. Excellent tiger and bream fishing spots - Milibzi fishing camp is 'just around' the corner. Use Binga as a base to tour places such as Chizarira National Park (one of the most remote & wildest parks in Zimbabwe), Milibizi, Hwange National Park, Victoria Falls or as a stopover enroute to/from Kariba via the fortnightly DDF ferry or the twice weekly Kariba/Milibizi/Kariba ferry._

Find more info here. 

You will be lodged here.

---------------------------

_The Foundation has taken the liberty of arranging a place for you to stay while you work undercover in Binga; the Goody Lodge.  Seems like your employers have a senses of irony._

[*OOC*: You arrive around 1300.  Plan your day.  If you split again, one of the group should start another thread to keep things tidy.]


----------



## Luddite (Apr 15, 2002)

[ *OOC:* I thought it was a 6 hour drive to Binga.  And it was at least 11pm (2300 hours) when we were still talking and planing.  Did I get my times mixed up. ]

First order of business would be to get a lay of the land.  Maybe drive by the Barracks, if it could be done with little attention.  Just a quick drive by to get a first impression.

Then myself, Kim and who ever else (at most four of us since that is one Jeep's worth) should head to Medecin Sans Frontière and present our credentials and establish our cover.  Also meet with the good Doctor and see what information we can get from him.

Others could do a Recon of N'Gambe, and or see what can be found on the where abouts and movements of Balladur.  See if he ever comes out of the Barracks and, if so, where.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 15, 2002)

*OOC*: I edited to 1300.  Must be having an offday.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 15, 2002)

_Looks around the Lodge that The Foundation rented._

Cozy little place.  Though those curtins need to go.  

_Luddite pulls out his bug sweeper and begins scaning the room._ (Surveillence +6, +2 for Bug Scanner Implant for total +8)

Egads, and that floral print on those chairs.  My four year-old nephew and cat have better aestict acuuman.  Just beacuse we are in the middle of Affica, is no need for tacky window treatments.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 15, 2002)

*OOC:* You think The place is clean (Take 20; 28).  Glad you like the decoration. 

I believe you intend to split up again.  You should all post in this thread, discuss things if you need to and then the first group that is ready to go starts a new thread while the others keep this one.


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 16, 2002)

"For our recon of N'Gambe's HQ, we could pose as Red Cross Workers doing a medical inspection in exchange for free passage or whatever, given that that IS our cover."

Kareem flops down into one of the understuffed, tacky chairs and continues "We would have to pose as foreigners, given that NONE of us look native. Whatever our plan is, we need to take out Balladur and N'Gambe."


----------



## Luddite (Apr 16, 2002)

_After completing his sweep, Luddite changes his tone_

Right, now to business.

_Luddite checks his breifcase and papers, and takes one of the Knockout pens, the Document Scaner, and his laptop._

Are you ready, Padre?  Time to head to Medecin Sans Frontière.

_Luddite stowes his pistol in the Jeep._

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2002)

_Kim nods..._

"Well I agree, you guys work it out... whenever we are ready to talk with the Good Doctor just let me know..."

_Kim sits on a bed... and yawns...._

"Whatever we do... we just need to execute with flawless precision..."


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 16, 2002)

<<Okay, lets trade in two suits (at 8 Each) and get Ronin a 7.62x39mm Assult rifle and (25 points) and 60 rounds of ammo (for the remaining 3 points.) . 

-Luddite>>

_Ken gears up for the recon mission. _ 

He will carry:
Standard (tux) liner (DB+1, DR2, MDB+4, ACP0, 7lb)
First Aid Kit	Hand Cuffs
L. Skin Patch	Stim Shot
Flashlite		All-weather lighter
cell-phone	10 chemical lightsticks
digging tool	GPS receiver (hand)		
9x19mm pistol & silencer (95 bullets Laser Sight, Holster)	
2 tactical radios	Survival Knife 
Flash/bang grenade 
7.62x39mm Assault rifle and 60 rounds of ammo

[OOC: Not sure if I am overdoing it, but I assume I will be hanging out in the rear - ready to cover any escape if our recon mission goes sour. I am planning to go with Ghost. Anyone else going with us?]


----------



## Luddite (Apr 16, 2002)

Currently or plans are as follows for this afternoon.  Myself and Kim will head to MSF and take a look there and talk to Dr. Gourney and who ever else looks interesting.  Also we will scope it out since we may want to break in there later to take a look at files.

Ronin and Ghost will get some recon on N'Gambe's Barracks.  Also they will see what info they can get on the movements and whereabouts of Balladur.  You may want to see if you can get anything out of city hall about the Barracks.

The goal right now is just to get information.  We can regroup latter this evening to figure out our next step.  

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 16, 2002)

Steel Ronin said:
			
		

> _Ken gears up for the recon mission. _
> 
> He will carry:
> Standard (tux) liner (DB+1, DR2, MDB+4, ACP0, 7lb)
> [/B]




[*OOC:* Huh, Ken, somehow I doubt that it's a good idea to wear a _tuxedo_ for a recon!  Especially given your cover as red cross envoy.  You are no longer hanging around a rich folk club.

Everybody, keep using this thread to scout out N'Gambe.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 16, 2002)

[*OOC:* Here's a tuxedo, in case you didn't understand what I meant; appropriate for the African Dream, not for your current objective.]


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 16, 2002)

[OOC: Honestly - I never knew I was wearing a tux. I imagined I was dressed casual. I thought this was an armored liner (called a tux liner) that was woven into regular clothing of the agent's choice (whether that be a tuxedo or otherwise). Since I am not the social type, I was assuming this to be a liner in my regular jacket or something. ----- I agree. That would be silly to wear a tuxedo to a recon mission. ---- But if you rule it was a liner in a tuxedo then I will go with it. But seriously, I never imagined I was wearing one.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 16, 2002)

[*OOC:* Look on the gadget list under ''Clothing'', second entry.  Having armor weaven inside casual clothing is a gadget (1 GP).   In my P&P game, the casual clothes armor with bungee suspenders is the soldier's favorite gadget 

I could accept a liner in some other kind of clothing with the same bulk as a Tuxedo (altough in Africa, such clothing are rare indeed), but not casual clothes.  Gaining armor benefit while wearing shorts and a T-shirt, for example, is definitely a gadget.

Well, the Tuxedo was appropriate for the African dream and you got some use from it during that scene.  That's already not bad.  That piece of equipment isn't designed to be in use during each encounter and the BP cost reflects that.  You'll get the chance to modify this for next serial if you wish.]


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 16, 2002)

<<[OOC: Look on the gadget list under ''Clothing'', second entry. Having armor weaven inside casual clothing is a gadget (1 GP)>>

Thank you - but - That is where I saw it originally. I purchased the liner in plain clothes with 1 Gadget Point (that is how I went from 2GP to 1GP). I even listed this at the bottom of my character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery on these boards. I did not purchase the liner with Budget Points. Please let me know your final ruling. You are Game Control after all 

By the way, saw you edit: An armored T-shirt would be a great gadget!


----------



## Game Control (Apr 16, 2002)

[*OOC:* Well, don't call it a tuxedo liner in that case!  You're only confusing me!  Of course, you can wear that Gadget at all time.  It's what it has been designed for.  And yes, you could be wearing a T-Shirt and shorts if that's what you requested when you bough that gadget.

The tuxedo liner is what you buy for 20 BP (p.124)]


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 16, 2002)

[OOC: Hey man, sorry. I see my mistake. I should have called it a standard liner. My bad. I apologize for any confusion.  ]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 16, 2002)

GEAR: 

In the other jeep, GhostFox is decked out in her camouflage fatigues and standard liner. 

"I suggest doing a quick drive around the neighborhood of the barracks and get a lay of the land. I hope we can spot a few good areas where we can observe barracks and the comings and goings without being observed ourselves. If we're lucky, we might get to spot Balladur on our little safari tour."

((*OOC:* Depending on the surrounding environment, we should drive closer or further away. The bottom line is we will drive as close to the barracks but make sure we stay far enough so as not to encounter any armed patrols. But for now, a quick survey will do making note of good spots to hide and conduct surveillance. 

Here is the gear that GhostFox will be bringing:
camo fatigues, standard liner, All-weather lighter, Cell-phone 
9x19mm service pistol with machinie pistol gadget mod, lasersight and silencer
+ silencer 
+100 bullets 
2 tactical radios, Holster, Lockpicking kit ,Night Vision Goggles, Knife, Binoculars
Gas Mask, Ghillie Suit, Echo tracer package

If no one else has taken them yet, an audio, video and memory bug.
Hopefully, Mr Roman will be coming along so he can bring his photo equipment.

There rest of her gear is packed away in the trunk of the jeep.
Climbing kit 
Electronics Kit 
Snoop Spray 
1 set plainclothes 
10 chemical lightsticks 
5-day supply of field rations 
digging/entrenching tool 
GPS receiver (hand-held) 
))


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 16, 2002)

*More Suggestions*

"There might be some plans of the barracks at the city hall archives. But I wonder if we're tripping alarm bells by asking for them in broad daylight... should we arrange a late night visit?

Oh, and if the barracks is in Binga, perhaps we can bribe some of the locals and setup surveillance positions in a building or two."


----------



## Luddite (Apr 16, 2002)

[ *OOC:* I was going to take the Audio bug and memory.  See if I can get it in Dr. Gournay's "office" ]

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 16, 2002)

[*ooc:* Isn't there more than one of each type? I'm sure you can take two of each and leave one for the other group.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 16, 2002)

[*OOC:* Ghost, you can drive by the barracks just as you would drive by a mall or a grocery store.  It's _in_ Binga.  There are appartment blocks (triplex) in the area of the barrack, there is a poorly stocked general store in front and an elementary school on the other side.]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 16, 2002)

((*OOC:* Thanks for the Map, Control. I'm glad that my paranoia and caution were unwarranted... sheesh  ... GhostFox suddenly feels a bit overdressed for the occassion. Ghillie and Camo outfit indeed! Totally missed the marks during the gearing up phase this time round...))


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 16, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *If no one else has taken them yet, an audio, video and memory bug. Hopefully, Mr Roman will be coming along so he can bring his photo equipment.*




-You must have read my mind, I'd be happy to join you.-

_Roman rummages through his gear picking select items out of it. _

*Gear taken:*
Cell phone
Average Clothes (Worn)
Professional grade digital camera + 2 professional grade memory chips
Lock Picks
Multi-purpos tool/pocket knife 
IR Lens for Camera
Super-Telephoto Lense
Glock 17 (9mm Pistol) + 2 15 round magazines.

-Ok. I'm ready to go.-


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 16, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Ghost, you can drive by the barracks just as you would drive by a mall or a grocery store.  It's in Binga.  There are appartment blocks (triplex) in the area of the barrack, there is a poorly stocked general store in front and an elementary school on the other side.] *



_Roman snaps some discreat pictures of the outside of the barracks by holding the camera in his lap and aiming it by using the adjustable LCD screen on the camera.

He glances at Ghostfox and grins, _ -I love these things. Don't even have to hold them up to your face anymore!-

_After a couple of passes, he looks at the apartment buildings across the road from the barracks. _

-Could you drop me off around the corner? I'd like to get up high and see what I can take a picture of. I'll give you a call if I need extraction. That's soldier speak for a ride home - _Smiles widely.

Once they pass around the corner, Roman leaps from the vehicle and heads down the alley behind the apartment buildings. Keeping his eyes and ears open for trouble (Spot 4, Listen 5, Surveillance 6), he draws up to the apartment building next to the general store. He looks around to make sure he isn't being watched, then examines the back entrance to the building._

[*OOC:* Sorry it took me so long to get involved in the new threads. I had to take a final. However, on the good side, I think I made a high A on it. Anyway...

Game Control: What Roman is trying to do is make his way into the building, sneak to the top of the building, hide up there as best as possible, attach the Supertelephoto lens and snap as many beautiful and helpful pictures as possible of the barracks, comings and goings, soldiers, traffic, etc.

Possible useful skills: Hide 7 (19-20), Listen 5, Move Silently 7 (19-20), Spot 4, Surveillance 6, and, maybe Climb 3.

Possible useful feats: Traceless (Stealthy is already in use with the Hide and Move Silently skills.) ]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 16, 2002)

GhostFox lends Alexander a tactical radio.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 17, 2002)

_It's early afternoon in Zimbabwe.  This means of course that the courtyard of the triplexes are filled with bored women yakking away with whomever will listen while using their clothesline or some other chores, toddlers playing with last decade's toys and unemployed men drinking whatever cheap alcoholic beverage is available around those parts.  Each of these apartment blocks is clearly overcrowded.  And these aren't even for Binga's downtrodden._

[*OOC*: I doubt that's what you were expecting, but that's what you see.  It's hardly possible to climb discreetly on the roof with literraly hundreds of bystander.  In my experience, these kind of triplex in poor areas are always busy.  In Binga it gotta be much worse.

Doesn't mean it's impossible, but Hide and Move silently are not the way to go.  Just too damn many people everywhere.

Concerning your pictures of the barrack; three stories high, 120 feet wide, red bricks, old, large windows with rusted metal grating fixed over them and three soldier smoking and chatting in the entrance.  That pretty much describes what you see from ground level.


Ghost, Kareem and Ronin; what do you do?  

BTW it's not too late to say you are at MSF with Kim and Luddite]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 17, 2002)

"Ack... this is fun. Kinda hard to keep tabs on our friends in the barracks when the whole village has come out to play."

((*OOC:*Not much else she can do here right now unless  she and the rest of the recon team can bluff/bribe/cajole their way into the barracks. And that isn't GhostFox's strong suit.  

I suppose we're lucky that we haven't been ID'ed yet...))


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 17, 2002)

"Holy Smoke. Look at all the peeeeeople. This is worse than a Roman family reunion." _Roman mutters under his breath, then gets an idea. Walking along the alley, nodding friendly-like to people as he passes and smiling happily at the playing children, he saunters along to get a look at the general store and the school across the way. Roman realizes now that trying to climb up and take pictures during the day might be a bit much, but night time might be a different story. _

"Always be prepared. That's the boyscout motto." _Roman grins._


----------



## Game Control (Apr 17, 2002)

_As Roman casually walks toward the grocery store, one of the soldier on the other side of the street flashes him a friendly smile and makes a hand sign to come over and talk with him._ 

[*OOC:*It's hard to really blend in when you're a white man in Binga in this neighborhood.  While you do get a lot of stares, none are too hostile or incredulous however.  Whitemen are not common but apparently not altogether unseen in these parts.  The soldier seems friendly enough, in a wolfish kind of way ( 5 + 3 sense motive).  You don't feel that you are in trouble just yet.]


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 18, 2002)

Kareem continues to drive the black, hardtop jeep agressively through the streets of Binga. In the back of the Jeep, Kareem has stored: all of his equipment in a big bundle. He's wearing a loose white shirt, Khaki shorts, and his sunglasses, with his recorder in his pocket and his pistol in his holster.

He awaits the rest of the group to come up with a plan.


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 18, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *As Roman casually walks toward the grocery store, one of the soldier on the other side of the street flashes him a friendly smile and makes a hand sign to come over and talk with him. *



_Eyeing the soldier (Sense Motive: 3) Roman smiles back, looks both ways before crossing traffic, then hops over to the other side to see what the soldier wants._

"Hallo, there. Do you know where I can get some cold 2% milk? That warm whole milk you guys drink is really upsetting my stomach." [Bluff: 2]


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 18, 2002)

_Ken sits back in the seat of the vehicle, his mirror shades covering any expression. As he chews on a toothpick and watches the soldier approach Roman he says,_ 

"Humm. . . This could spell trouble. . . keep your head man. . ."

_Ken holds his rifle low to keep it out of the public's view._


----------



## Game Control (Apr 18, 2002)

Alexander Roman said:
			
		

> "Hallo, there. Do you know where I can get some cold 2% milk? That warm whole milk you guys drink is really upsetting my stomach."[/B]




_The guard gives Roman a wink and a familiar pat on the shoulder. And talks in a very heavy local accent._ 

-''Aw come on now.  We both know what you he'e for.  You new in town, buddy.  You need pointers, you and you friends.  Saw you hawk around all day, wo'king up the nerve ta just come talk ta us.  Don't wo'hy, no need ta be ashamed.  We know what you want.  Just give us the grease and we'll show you and you buddies around, kay?  ''

[ *OOC*:The soldier looks at you expectantly.  You're bluff was 4 + 2.  Not that it matters, he seems already convinced of what you are here for.  I don't know if the others are currently in sight, but it doesn't matter either, they noticed you as you passed by.  As said earlier, white people in this neighborhood are not unexpected but they still don't go unnoticed.  It's clear that he assumes that they are with you, that they sent you in their stead and that you all want the same thing.  Now he's waiting for the grease.]


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 19, 2002)

Kareem glances at Steel Ronin and rolls his eyes. "Damn. I was hoping we could get a drink somewhere." Kareem fishes out his cell phone and his pistol, and starts screwing on a silencer while he's calling Kim.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 19, 2002)

[*OOC:*  Kareem, I assume by your answer that your jeep is parked within sight of the barrack.  Therefore, the soldier has pointed toward your jeep as he said ''...your buddies.'' to Roman (not that you can hear, of course).

Roman; I forgot your sense motive; 9 + 3, you hope he doesn't mean you any harm.]


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 19, 2002)

"I think we're in trouble!" Kareem exclaims happily. "Think there might be an evac or a fight?"

Kareem moves to the back of the Jeep, rummages around for a second, and puts the .45 in his Duffel, on the top, leaving half of it unzipped for fast access, but enough to conceal the gun.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 20, 2002)

*OOC:* I can't move this thread forward until Roman reacts to the soldier.  If he hasn't posted by tonight, I'll e-mail him to see what's up.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 21, 2002)

_Roman and the soldier chats for a while.  Finally, Roman fish out his wallet and hand out a few bills.  The soldier smiles as he accept them and gives Alex a friendly pat on the shoulder.  Then they both walk toward the jeep.  As they get near the jeep, Roman speaks to the soldier in a tone of voice that is just loud enough to be heard by his team mates._

-''Thanks for showing us the ropes, man.  We were going mad looking for girls and... stuff.  Our Jeep is a little messy though, I hope you won't have any bad surprise.''

_Roman is walking a step behind the soldier.  He slowly and silently articulates something to the benefit of his team; HIDE THE WEAPONs!_

[*OOC:* As you can see, I've taken control of Roman for the moment.  If I don't hear from hear soon, I'll seek a more permanent solution.  I do not intend to run one of the agents as a normal part of campaign!

Gamewise; none of you have read lips AFAIK.  But given the circumstances and the fact that Roman is deliberately articulating clearly and slowly, I believe everyone should get the idea immediately.]


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 21, 2002)

Kareem waves to Roman with his right hand, while he drops the duffel bag with his gun in it and maneuvers it under the seat. 

"Hello! Who is this?"


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 21, 2002)

_Ken lets the rifle drop to the floor of the vehicle. He then uses his heels to slide it back under the seat. As the soldier approaches, Ken grabs his bag of gear and places it under his feet to assist in hiding the weapon. Once the soldier is there, Kennichi leans forward to listen but remains silent._


----------



## Game Control (Apr 21, 2002)

_Roman does his best imitation of enthusiasm._

-''Joseph here (nods toward the soldier) is going to show us where we can find women, booze and weed.  He's our guide.  I told you this would work out.   My buddy told me that these were the people to look up if you seek entertainment in Binga!  I was timid at firts, even made a lame ass attempt at pretending I wanted to buy milk from the grocery store!  But this guy, he knew why we came, didn't you?''

_The soldier smiles politely and winks._

-''The' is only one weason fo' white boy ta come 'ound He'e; So what do you want ta begin with?''

[*OOC:* The clumsy speech of Roman was part of a failed innuendo attempt.  Still I think you can fairly easily read between the line and just use common sense.

PS; Is Ghost in the Jeep with you?]


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 21, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *[OOC: As you can see, I've taken control of Roman for the moment.  If I don't hear from hear soon, I'll seek a more permanent solution.  I do not intend to run one of the agents as a normal part of campaign!] *



[*OOC:* I'm very, very sorry for the absence. An emergency came up that I was unable and unwilling to avoid. I was going to post to the thread when it came up, but all I could get was that "Boards Closed, go to the temporary one" page. Life! Gaaarrrgh! It gets in the way of fun!!   However, I'm back now. The situation has been completely resolved in a more than satisfactory matter.

Again. I'm very, very sorry for that. Game Control, thanks for emailing me. I've written down and placed your email address in my address book, so if anything happens again (God willing, it won't), I'll be sure and email you direct.]


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 21, 2002)

"Huh? What are you talking about? Oh, yeah, I get it now. Uh...." Kareem founders desperately. "Yeah, let's get some booze."
Kareem frowns, and thinks over and over to himself "Shoot first..."


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 22, 2002)

[OOC: Yeap. Ghost is in the jeep. ]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 22, 2002)

_The soldier smirks._

-''Booze you say.  Me thinking that befo' long you gonna fess up to mo' ea'thly desi'e.''

_He gives Kareem an odd look than shrugs and climb on the back of the jeep._

-''Now you follow my indications and I'll lead you to the pa'ty!''

_3 minutes later the agents park their jeep 100 feet away from a sleazy looking pub called ''Shaunssa''.  It occupies the first floor of an apartment block that is undistinguishable from the others in the area._ 

-''He'e is booze.  And mo'e.  Come on.''

[*OOC:* Roman, glad you're back.  Here is what happened; the soldier didn't buy your milk bluff.  He is convinced you were looking for vice; girls, booze, gambling and drugs.  Once you realized that, I assumed that you went along with it and gave him a bribe so that he'd be your tour guide for the afternoon.

Kareem; 
bluff was 7 + 5.  
Sense motive 13 + 5; he seems a little suspicious.  He seems to doubt you really came here for booze.  But that doesn't mean he suspects that you are an undercover agent spying on the barrack!

None of the agents think that the soldier noticed the hidden weapons.

Those who decide to enter, see below.]

_The decoration is classy by Binga's standard.  The inside contrasts sharply with the outside in this regard.  Air is filled with smoke.  There is gambling going on and Card games seem most popular.  The waitresses are almost naked.  The alcohol selection is the most impressive feature of this locale; behind the barmen are roughly 100 brands of liquor with an emphasis on English favorites such as Bourbon.  

There are 25 patrons, mostly white male wearing shorts and T-shirts of a light shade._


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 23, 2002)

_Hmmm.... Kareem thinks to himself. I could get some information about this godforsaken hell hole that is oppressively hot, get a tour of the barracks, and get a contact. Why is life so hard sometimes?_ 

Kareem strides in the place, glancing to his right and left, holding in his right hand a zipped forest green duffel bag. With his left, he fumbles around in his pocket for a Tic-Tac container, opens it while still inside his pocket, and pops one into his mouth.

"Nice place, dude. Let's get us some uh... stuff. Wanna drink? I'll pay." Kareem will order for himself a Scotch.

_Damnit, why is there always CIA stuff? All I do is CIA stuff. I want to do spy stuff! I haven't even shot someone yet, or seduced someone, or anything. How damnably frustrating. Oh well. I smell excitement brewing. Such a seedy establishment is a good backdrop for adventure!_ 

At that thought, Kareem smiles.


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 23, 2002)

_Ken locks up his bag of gear in the jeep. He does, however, carry in his pistol/silencer, flashbang grenade, cell phone, and standard liner. (Each of these hidden from sight of course.)_

_Without saying a word, Ken walks into the establishment wearing his mirror shades. Following Kareem's lead, he quietly stands by his comrade and waits for whatever may come. _


----------



## Game Control (Apr 23, 2002)

_Joseph smiles boradly and shows shark's teeth._ 

-''Now you talking!  I knew you he'e fo' mo'e than booze.  You got dough in he'e? (points the duffel bag)''

[*OOC:* Sense motive 6 + 5 ; It seems fairly obvious that he believes you have a significant amount of money in the duffel bag in order to buy drugs.  It's better than believing you have weapons in the bag, but you are not sure by how much.]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 23, 2002)

*A Clean, Well-lighted Place*

GhostFox hangs back. "Charming place," she whispers to Kareem and Ken, "Not exactly the locale in had in mind when we headed out this morning on a recon mission. We just travelled through sun and sky, halfway around the world to end up in some third rate whorehouse. But hey, I'm sure looking at razzberries and melons may be some people's idea of 'surveillance'. I know a few bozos down in Mexico who could fix you up for much less... Oh yeah, and we're here to keep tabs on Mr. B. ..."

In a much lower voice she says, "I say we introduce our friendly tour guide here on a wine tour of sodium pentothal country... I'm sure we can squeeze him for something that we REALLY want and need - the lowdown on Mr Roger's neighbourhood. If ya know what I mean."


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 23, 2002)

Speaking in a hushed voice, Kareem whispers to Ghostfox, "Listen, I don't think that kind of drink will make our target receptive to what I have in mind. If you want to go, go! But I'm trying to get a tour of the barracks, and you didn't have any better ideas!"
Kareem then steps alongside Joseph, while waiting for his drink. He'll pay for whatever the prick wants, assuming he can afford it. Kareem keeps popping Tic-Tacs into his mouth; maybe Joseph'll think they're drugs.

OOC: I'll keep him busy. Maybe Ken or Alex can gather information in this seedy dive.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

_The soldiers looks suddenly startled.  Then he fishes out a vibrating cellphone from his pocket.  A Zimbabwean soldier in uniform with a cell phone?  If you didn't already know why it would seem most peculiar.  He looks somber, nods a few time than talks to you._ 

-''Gotta go.  You no need me fu'ther, anyway.  You need anything, ask the ba'man.  He fix you with anything!''

_He speaks in a cheerful tone but it seems contrived.  Then he walks toward the exit._

[*OOC:*

Sense motive;

Kareem 5 + 5
Ghostfox 6 + 1
Ronin 12 +1

As said in italics, the soldier seems to force himself to look casual while he has in fact become quite tense since the phone call.

Ronin, are you in or out?  I'm assuming in because it would look damn suspicious to stay alone in the car.  But maybe you have a great idea in mind so...

PS; the time is 7 PM, same as for the other 2.  Look in the new OOC thread for more.]


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 24, 2002)

[OOC: As I wrote before in an earlier post (see above), I AM IN. I'll copy it below to clarify and to avoid looking damn suspicious

_Ken locks up his bag of gear in the jeep. He does, however, carry in his pistol/silencer, flashbang grenade, cell phone, and standard liner. (Each of these hidden from sight of course.) _

_Without saying a word, Ken walks into the establishment wearing his mirror shades. Following Kareem's lead, he quietly stands by his comrade and waits for whatever may come. _

[Now to add something new

_Ken lowers his shades and gives Kareem and the others of the team a questioning look. His eyes shift back to the guard as he (the guard with the phone) begins to head for the exit. After giving the others a wink, Ken pushes his shades back over his eyes and follows the soldier out of the establishment._ 

[Ken is following the soldier to see where he is off to and to see if their cover has been blown. Once outside, he will make his way over to the jeep and act as if he forgot something inside. I'll make my next move based on what I find the soldier to be up to.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

*OOC:*  sorry Ronin.

Hide

12 + 3, Results coming soon.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

_Ronin follows the soldier outside.  And immediately knows what's wrong; soldiers everywhere!  The guide is running toward a military jeep 120 feet away from the club.  Ronin immediately recognize N'Gambe.  The guide hasn't noticed Ronin following him, but plenty of soldiers in position around the club have.  They are pointing finger and asking for directions; they clearly know they're here for white boys and want to know if Ronin is one of the targets._

[*OOC:* Even though I'm pretty sure Ronin didn't expect that, he gains a ''Surprise'' round while the soldiers are asking for directions.  If he dashes back inside, the visual contact is broken and the initiative shall be delayed until contact is resumed.

A map should follow soon.]


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 24, 2002)

Kareem looks backwards towards the retreating Roman, and shrugs. "Now what?" he whispers towards his companions. "Let Roman handle it, and we can see if the underworld knows anything, or what? Didn't go as planned, eh?" Kareem will sip his Scotch and scan the room for a game of cards.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 25, 2002)

GhostFox's lips twist into smirk. "Well, so much for this end of things. I hope Kim and Luddite had better luck trying to get any leads. I'm going to head back to camp and see what we can do next..."


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 25, 2002)

"You think? We have a few hours until nightfall, when we can spy on the barracks better. I'm going to put my ear to the street or something. Ah, what the hell? The Scotch is free at HQ, and the atmosphere is better. Let's go." 
Kareem follows GhostFox out the door, holding his duffel bag.


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 25, 2002)

[OOC: How far away is our jeep? Is there going to be a map for this encounter? I am trying to decide if I should go for the gear or rush back inside.]

EDIT:

[OOC: Well, everyone is coming out so I guess I'll head for the jeep.]

_Ken continues to the jeep to grab his gear. If shouting or shooting starts, Ken will rush over to the vehicle and use it for cover._ 

[OOC: I guess we should try to get our butts outta here.]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 25, 2002)

((*OOC: * Amen to that brother, Ken. Just finding an IC way to get out of the bar.

Control is about to open a big freckin can of whupasz - stick together, team, and we just might make it out in once piece.))


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 25, 2002)

OOC: Has Roman dashed inside yet? Because otherwise, we have no idea we're about to walk into a bunch of soldiers.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

*OOC:*  I don't know what's my problem but I can't seem to manage satisfactory maps!

Here are two simple one.  

First map; mostly I wanted you to see the two alternate exit.  Where do they lead is anybody's guest.

The windows; dirty and tinted.  You can't see outside until they're smashed.

The bar is in a semi-basement.  It's 5 feet below ground level.  The stair that leads down to the door is basically a mini-trench.  The windows are 5 feet high inside the bar and at ground level outside.

There are 25 customer in the bar, 10 round table and a lot of alcohol.

Outside; the black dots are soldier.  The dirty green represent army vehicle.  The blue dot is the one Ronin has indentified as N'Gambe.

Some soldier have surrounded the entry.  Other might be in the truck and waiting to deploy.  Or maybe they already have and are somewhere unseen.

Two soldiers are in the process of inspecting the jeep.  They are just about to begin and have yet to touch anything.

The Jeep is 50 feet from the door, 20 feet from the last window.  Looking at my picture I realize that my scale is wrong, but I'm not an architect!

All the appartment Blocks are built directly next to the other with no space in between.  You don't know if these appartments block are connected in some fashion through doors.

The back of the appartment blocks lead to a common yard.  On the back wall are stairs and balconies.  From the last balcony, it's easy to climb to the roof.  

-----------------

Do you have a remote control for the Jeep?  I must admit I wasn't totally concentrated on these discussions.

Ronin surprise round; if he bolts toward the jeep he'll be out of the soldier's half circle before they react.  But he'll still be 20 feet away from the jeep.  At that point it depends on his initiative and his team mates reaction inside the bar.  Lucky and you look like a champ.  Unluckly and you're dead.

If Ronin bolts back in the club, you'll have a few seconds to come up with a plan.

PS Kareem; it's Ronin who is outside.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

First picture.  Not very helpful, just to avoid misconceptions.

Note that the door to the right is behind the bar.  The tables and the clients are mostly to the left.

Also not that the club is in a semi-basement.  You are 5 feet below ground level.  The small staircase that lead down to the door is dug into the ground.  The windows are 5 feet high club side and ground level on the street side.

The door to the north cannot directly lead to the yard because the bar isn't deep enough to fill the whole block.  There must be at least one room before the yard.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

This ones show the soldiers positions


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 25, 2002)

((*OOC:* Just so you know that I'm tuned in to the game... patiently waiting for Ken to make his move... then once the surprise round is over then I'll post instructions for GhostFox... ))


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 25, 2002)

_Ken, seeing the large number and position of the guards, casually turns and strides back into the club. He ignores any shouts that me be aimed at him from the guards. Once inside and once he sees the others on the team headed for the door, he blocks their passage and says the following in a low voice:_ 

"They've got the jeep. We need a back exit ASAP. Let's go"

_As the group hustles towards a back exit, Ken will bring up the rear._ 

[OOC: Hopefully we can make a quick exit out the back or side. I'll follow the others through the door they choose. - Curses! There goes my new rifle!]

_As they exit, Ken mutters to himself in Japanese, "One must first have a hand to wield a sword."_


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 25, 2002)

"Do they?" Kareem counters. He then unzips his duffel bag, reaches in, and retrieves what appears to be an eyeglass case. He unflips it, and then hits the Ignition button, starting the black Jeep.
"This baby is armored too!" he exclaims. "Now, we just need to find a way to get INTO the Jeep without being shot, then we're safe. Any ideas? Otherwise, I suggest we drive it to the front door, then hop in while they shoot at us or something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2002)

_Ghost-Fox's cell vibrates with a text message left by Kim... *"FUBAR Going after Gournay"*... end of the message..._


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 26, 2002)

Kareem_Amirr said:
			
		

> *Kareem ... hits the Ignition button, starting the black Jeep.
> "This baby is armored too!" he exclaims. "Now, we just need to find a way to get INTO the Jeep without being shot, then we're safe. Any ideas? Otherwise, I suggest we drive it to the front door, then hop in while they shoot at us or something." *



"Perfect, K-man. Get that jeep in front and those mooks better learn how to dance or they'll get run over. That armored jeep is going to be our ticket out of here. Punch it.  

"Ronin, the sooner you get those bastiches in your riflesights, the better. Let's go and make a break for the jeep, " GhostFox says as she pulls out her pistol," I'll cover you."

((*OOC:* It's showtime folks, let's not be shy about spending some action dice on defense and other important rolls. If Kareem can get the jeep within 30 feet or even better 20 feet of the door then we can take the Total Defense action for +4 dodge bonus and still move 30 feet. If someone gets in the way GhostFox can tumble to pass through an occupied square.))


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 26, 2002)

_Ken waits for the jeep to head towards the door. Before he takes flight, he nods at Ghost - letting her know he needs cover. Using the steps/low ground and the other cars for protection, Ken races towards the waiting vehicle and leaps inside._ 

[OOC: Ronin is going with a full defense and will make his move towards the jeep. If appropriate, he will spend an action die to give him a bonus to his AC (as long as this will stack with full defense - don't have my book with me at the moment). --- Ronin hopes to enter the jeep and grab his rifle so he can provide suppressing fire for the others.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 26, 2002)

_The soldiers yell in surprise as the jeep's engine suddenly roars.  The vehicles surge forward and somewhat clumsily comes to a stop in front of the club's door.  Then the door flies open as Ronin rushes toward the jeep and his greeted by a hail of bullets.  Fearlessly, Ronin dashes toward his rifle._ 

[*OOC:* 

OK, I assume That kareem is driving the car on the sidewalk, between the civilians vehicles and the club.

It's a DC 10 to park it for optimum cover (failed check just means 2 points less cover, critical means 4)

Kareem:
2 + 5

So the jeep will provide +4 AC of cover from the people firing directly in front of the Club.  Those who used to be near your jeep and those who are near the truck have less, of course.

Note that the soldiers in position near the door will get a ''surprise'' round this time, along with the first agent to run for the jeep (initiative).  

Basically the first one to rush for the jeep gets an half action but will be shot at by all soldiers in position near the entry (also half actions).  Hopefully he'll have a good cover and a good roll on his AD to improve AC.

Yes, AD AC bonus stacks with the full defense bonus, albeit you can't use full-defense as an half action; it's a full action.  Therefore the first one to rush is going to be more vulnerable than the others who can all take full defense.  (not unreasonable given the situation, IMO) 

Ronin has basically volunteered to rush first so let's do it; 

Ronin AD; +7 AC.

As a result I need 20s

Soldiers;
4, 5, 16, 10, 2

The other agents join the fight normally for round 1.

The initiative is as follows;

Ronin and Ghost all act before the soldiers and N'Gambe.  Kareem acts after them.  Once Kareem act, it'll be your turn then mine in alternance,

What are all the gadgets of the Jeep?  Remote control, improved handling.  Anything else?

Phew, you got all that?]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 26, 2002)

_Roman is the second agent out of the door and he run towards the jeep.  He's almost there when a bullet pierce his thigh and he falls down.  The two soldiers who were about to search the Jeep have taken a deadly fire position; prone on the sidewalk, 50 feet from the door.  The agents rushing to the jeep have no cover whatsoever against them once they left the natural trench created by the club's entrance.

Roman stays down and return fire, attempting to cover his team mates as well as he can._

-''Hurry!  We can't ...''

_Roman is brutally silenced by a burst from an AK-47 fired by N'Gambe himself.   He had taken position behind a car near to the prone soldiers.  One of the bullet hit Roman in the neck, killing him on the spot._

[*OOC:* Welcome to Fudge City!  Not a single dice roll was made.  I had to dispose of him one way or another.  Since it is unfair to deprieve you of a team member when you are already outgunned, I'm going to give you all 2 AD to be used in this battle only.  Furthermore, I've substracted an AD from my own pool.  Finally, N'Gambe and the two prone soldier are not going to take any other actions on round 1.]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 26, 2002)

"Roman.... Rooomaaaaan!!!! Nooo!" 

((*OOC:*
If Ronin is already in the jeep and is getting his rifle then GhostFox will run to the jeep taking the full defense action - Defense: Base 10, Class +1, Dex +3, Cover +4?, +4 full defense actionplus a bonus for the standard liner? dont have the rulebook with me at work - sorry!.  That should be enough but in case it isn't I'll spend an action die to boost defense if the total defense value is less than 18.

If Ronin still needs to run to the jeep and needs covering fire then GhostFox will shoot...

 How many enemy soldiers can GhostFox see? You mentioned that the jeep provided a +4 defense/cover bonus to enemies shooting at the agents - does this bonus apply to the defense of those that GhostFox will be shooting at?

GhostFox will shoot fire 2 wide bursts at one of the soldiers nearest to the team (2 half-actions). *Ranged Attack: +7* (Base Attack Bonus: +0, Dex Bonus +3, +1 Feat bonus (Point Blank Shot), +2 laser sight, +1 Wide burst). Her immediate goal is to take down one of the soldiers so that there will be one less soldier returning fire. She will have expended 6 bullets, so she will have 4 left after her action.

GhostFox has 3 action dice.))


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 26, 2002)

_Ken leaps into the jeep and keeps low. He pulls out his rifle from under the seat. Raising up just enough to see and aim, Ken fires a burst at the closest soldier that threatens his team._ 

[OOC: From inside, Ronin will use the jeep for as much cover as possible. He will spend the second free action die for the battle (thank you Game Control) to boost his AC again for this round. He is hoping the suppressing fire will  give the others enough time to reach the jeep. Base AC=14 (includes standard liner), +4 for action die = 18, +? for jeep cover. Ranged shot = +4, Point Blank shot makes +5 (if possible)]


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 26, 2002)

Kareem, smiling madly, dives into the driver side of the Jeep, ducking and twisting to avoid bullets (AD d4+1 to Defense) His smile stops when he sees the dead Roman. Once everyone is safe inside, Kareem floors the gas and shoots forward.


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 26, 2002)

If NGambe's close to being in Kareem's way, he will swerve to try and avenge Roman's death. (I will spend an AD if I'm close to hitting.)


----------



## Game Control (Apr 26, 2002)

[*OOC:* 

Ronin, you had to recover the rifle (1/2 action).  you can't yet lay suppresive or cover fire because it's a full action.  You only have time for a burst.  I'm gonna assume you try to gun down one of the soldiers nearby with a wide burst.  Next round you can do one of the 4 full-action involving automatic fire. 

Ghostfox: Full-defense is a full action (that still allows for 30 feet of movement).  So that's all that you do on round 1 and at the end you are in the Jeep.  On round 2 you can blast people.

Ronin, wide burst; 
5 + 6 (Base +4, PBS and wide burst); miss (Def 15 with cover)

The only soldiers who are going to shoot at you this round are the 5 in the half-circle.  The other one have either shot Roman or taking cover.  Each take 2 wide burst (they'll have fired 9 bullet at the end of thtis round).  6 for Ronin, 4 target Fox.

Ronin, your AC is 14 + 4 (cover from the jeep if you keep low) + 2 (Action die); total 20.

6 Burst, +3;

1, 4, 18, 10, 2, 6

Only the 18 hit.  Ronin loses 4 VP points (this accounts for DR)

Fox AC is 14 + 4 (cover in the jeep) + 4 (full D); 22.  I assume no AD as per your instructions.

4 Burst, +3

1, 10, 2, 2

No hit.

As you can see, 2 soldiers rolled 1 as they were shooting at ronin and Fox.

Now Kareem, Fox and Ronin can all take an action before My soldiers and N'Gambe go at it again.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 26, 2002)

_Kareem floors the pedal and tries to get out of zone of combat._ 

[*OOC:* Kareem only had an 1/2 action in which to start moving the jeep.  For round 2 you are still well within gun range and the 5 nearest soldier are about to open fire on the jeep.  

Ghost and Ronin may still want to fire at them since their turn comes first.

Kareem can't swerve to hit N'Gambe, the jeep's not headed in the right direction.  But he may yet gain vengeance; N'Gambe and several soldiers are headed toward the military Jeep.  The chase will soon be on.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2002)

*OOC:* Instead of Roman you mean Kareem right?


----------



## Game Control (Apr 26, 2002)

*OOC:*  Hum, no.  I mean that the ghost of Roman intervened to move the Jeep away from the trouble.  

I edited it.


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 27, 2002)

_As the jeep begins to speed away from the mass of soldiers, Ken fires back at them - trying his best  to avenge the death of Roman._ 

[OOC: I'll use the jeep to cover me as much as possible. My priority is escape - not revenge.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 27, 2002)

*OOC:* OK, but what is your combat action?  Full defense?  Strafe fire over 3 to 5 opponent?  Two burst?  

Supressive and Cover fire are somewhat limited for this situation; they affect either 1 opponent or 1 ally, respectively.


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 27, 2002)

[OOC: I have my book now. Ronin will go with a strafe attack on the agents (three of them) that pose the greatest threat to the escaping team.]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 27, 2002)

Ghostfox fires two wide bursts at a nearby soldier in attempt to discourage pursuit.

((*OOC:*  2 wide bursts = 2 half-actions. *Ranged Attack: +7 *(Base Attack Bonus: +0, Dex Bonus +3, +1 Feat bonus (Point Blank Shot, if within 20 feet), +2 laser sight (if within 50 feet), +1 Wide burst). I suppose there is a negative modifier because the jeep is moving -2 penalty, additional -2 penalty for every 50 MPH vehicle is moving rounded down. Once again her immediate goal is to take down one of the soldiers so that there will be one less soldier returning fire. She will have expended 6 bullets, so she will have 4 left after her action. Do not spend action dice.

In hindsight, leaving Roman's body is kinda cold blooded... but the metagaming aspect comes in *sigh* 

Edited: I tried to change my orders to fire at Ngambe but Control already processed my initial orders to fire at the soldier. That's cool too  ))


----------



## Game Control (Apr 27, 2002)

*OOC:*  The three nearest soldier are within 20 feet, so that's -6 and 12 bullets.

Ronin rolls;
20

What do you know.  He hits all three.  If he had said he was targeting all 5...

dmg
15, 8 and 9

15 is dead (technically he has 1 WP left but...)
8 makes his fortitude check
9 doesn't, he's stunned.

Ghost also has a chance to cut down some soldiers before I shoot at your jeep.  She already has stated earlier her intention to fire wide burst at the soldiers so I'll assume she'll do it now.  I'll even be nicer and guess that she'll start by shooting at the wounded-but-not-stunned soldier.

Fox;
11 + 7 hit def 15
18 + 7 hit

Dmg; 9 and 7

She kills the wounded soldier and wounds a fresh one.  That soldier makes his fortitude check.

Bottom line; of the 5 soldiers who were about to shoot at the jeep, 2 are dead, one is stunned and 1 is wounded (-2 to dex)

So here they go, targeting the Jeep with controlled burst, def 10 + 3 (Kareem's dex)

Sold 1
2 + 0
5 + 0

Sold 2
5 - 1
4 - 1 

I am a little depressed right now.  I haven't rolled well against you in a while. 

Now the chase is on.  A one round lead translates into a 6 lenght lead.

Kareem, choose your maneuver.  Ronin and Ghost can freely attack the pursuing jeep given the nature of the vehicle.  No windows need to be broken!

If you escape, I recommend joining immediately Luddite.  There is a certain warehouse that needs inflitrating.  Kim and Luddite have a cumulative Hide check equal to that of Ronin...  Not to mention that it is Fox's specialty.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 27, 2002)

Now that the chase is on, GhostFox has a chance to check her text messages. She acknowledges Tokiwong's message by sending him a voice mail message "Roger that. Recon was a SNAFU. N'Gambe got the jump on us. Roman was taken down. In the process of escaping N'Gambe's dragnet. Remote and extra armor came in extra handy. What's your situation? Please advise."


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 27, 2002)

Kareem sticks his arm out of the jeep and fires a shot back towards the "predator" vehicle, while he tries to hold the Jeep steady to make it easier to shoot N'Gambe. (Drive +9, and +3 Handling)

Over the gunfire, Kareem shouts "What's going on with Kim and Luddite?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Kim sends a quick message to *Ghost-Fox*..._

"Tracking down Gournay need back-up... at this location (rattles off address and approximate location); finish off N'gambe then hurry yer arse over here... in that order hopefully... get them for Roman..."


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 28, 2002)

_Out of the back of the jeep (and still using it for as much cover as possible), Ken fires two wide busts at the vehicle in pursuit._

[Ranged +4, Wide burst gives +1, if Point Blank, then another +1]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 28, 2002)

_The Jeeps race through the street of Binga, scattering bystanders on their way.  Both the soldiers and the agents frantically exchange fire.  Ronin scores several solid hits on the enemy jeeps and even Kareem manages, with surprising control, manage to shoot accurately backward while keeping an eye on the road.  Things seem to go well until a carefully aimed burst fired from the grinning Captain N'Gambe hits Ronin in the ribs.  Two bullets hit him, one just grazes him but the other one penetrates deeply.  As if things weren't bad enough, suddenly the agents turn a sharp corner and come face to face with 10 wheeler headed in the opposite direction and taking a very wide turn of his own.  With the practiced reflexes of a New York taxi driver, Kareem manage to squeez his jeep on the sidewalk and avoid the truck.  You hear more than you see the confirmation that the soldiers were not as lucky._ 

*OOC:* 

Chase Speed starts at 60 Mp/h

Kareem maneuver: Set Up (by his description, please be more explicit next time)
Soldier maneuver: Jockey

modifier -2/0

Soldier
8 + 3
Kareem
11 + 12

Kareem wins by 12: Passengers and driver gains a +6 bonus to attack.

Lead augments to 7

Attacks on the car, def 11:

Kareem;
+4 attack
+6 for successful set up maneuver
-6 for shooting while driving
-6 for range (70 feet, pistol 20 ft RI)
-2 for speed (50+)

17 - 4 ; hit
Dmg 7 (after DR) 


Ronin
+4 attack
+1 wide burst
+6 set up maneuver
+1 Point Blank shot (AK-47 range; 90 ft)
-2 shooting from moving vehicle
-2 speed (50+)

12 + 8
16 + 8
Dmg 4 and 10 (after DR)

6 bullet were spent (that brings us to 21 bullet for this fight, I believe)

Jeep total damage; 21

Bad guys retaliate;

2 soldiers direct 4 wide burst on the agents's jeep (def 13)

+2 attack
+1 Wide burst
-2 moving V
-2 speed (50+)

15 - 1
17 - 1
16 - 1
18 - 1

All hit!
Dmg, hum, all under 10 (your jeeps hardness).  And it gets me thinking that +5 hardness for 1 GP is a little cheap... Oh well, next time I'll bring rocket launchers to the party.

N'Gambe;  He targets Ronin (def 18 with cover)
+ 6 attack
+1 PBS
+1 wide burst
-2 MV
-2 SP

10 + 4
20! I spend 1 Action D
Dmg 7 Wounds Points (DR duly noted)

Ronin is now wounded.  After checking carefully the rules, I realize that this doesn't mean a -2 to STR and DEX as long as he stills has VP.  It just means he has to be careful because another lucky critical could kill him.  This also remember that I should come up with a mechanic to determine if someone is knocked down from the shock of being hit.  Some other time.

Crash check VS 10 wheeler; 

it goes for both jeeps.  DC is 19 under the present circumstances.  Kareem's -2 for having taken an half action during the round only applies to the next maneuver check, not crash check.  I mention it cause I wondered about that and bothered to check.  Gotta be some other GC watching me, so I cover my back!

Kareem;
3 + 12 ; 15.  Failed.  I'm gonna take a leap of faith here and assume that this is exactly the kind of thing you'd want to spend and AD on.  Otherwise, the damage could kill Ronin.

AD: 6.  15 + 6; success.

Soldier
7 + 5; 12
AD of my own 
5

Failed, the jeep crash in the 10 wheeler!
17 dmg after hardness.  The vehicle fails it % check and is immobilized.  It isn't exploding or anything, though.  N'Gambe gotta be furious but his driver is out cold from the crash and there ain't nothing he can do to keep you from escaping. 

What do you know, you win the chase on a fluke! (The 10 wheeler occured because of the 1D6 I roll each round to see if something like that might happen).


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 28, 2002)

"Yeeeeehaaaaaaa!" _GhostFox cheers as the enemy vehicle plows into the truck_, "Awesome driving Kareem!" 

"Awww, damn! Ronin, the bastard N'Gambe got in a lucky shot - let me get you something for that, " _GhostFox says as she digs through the team's gear for a first aid kit and liquid skin patches._



> _Originally posted by Kareem_Amirr _*Over the gunfire, Kareem shouts "What's going on with Kim and Luddite?"*



_GhostFox relays Kim's message: " 'Tracking down Gournay need back-up... at this location (rattles off address and approximate location); finish off N'gambe then hurry yer arse over here... in that order hopefully... get them for Roman...' "._

"Let's take care of that wound first, Ronin. 

Kareem, let's scoot over to Kim and Luddite, they might need a helping hand or three."

((*OOC:* GhostFox is just trying to be helpful by digging up the liquid skin patch and first aid kit - but I think Ronin has a better chance at healing, he's got +5 on his skill roll First Aid))


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 28, 2002)

[OOC: I had a feeling this was going to happen. . .]

_Ken's face remains emotionless although his wound is severe. With Ghost's assistance, Ken works to clean his wound and apply the liquid skin patch to his bloody torso._ 

[OOC: Since he was wearing light armor (standard liner), Ronin will try (with Ghost's help) to remove the bullet from his wound (hopefully it is a shallow wound). If this can only be done with surgery, then it will just have to wait. Regardless, the skin patch should help stop the bleeding.]

[I believe I have 9 wounds left. Do you have my current vitality recorded?]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 28, 2002)

*OOC:* 

Ronin lost 4 VP earlier in the shootout.

That should leave you with

11/15 VP
9/16 WP

There is no rule for bleeding once you took a wound.  Should be!  I'll look into that but we'll assume that first aid his successful for the moment.

You won't have time to gain back VP because it takes much less than 1 hour to reach the harbor.

The skin patch heals 1D8; 6

I'm not sure how long it takes to work, though.  It is supposed to ''quickly heal'' so let's say that the trip from the barrack to the ahrbor is good enough.  

Man, I suspect this liquid skin stuff was kept standard gear for game balance purpose because otherwise it gives super science gadget-like results!

How many skin patch does that leave you with?  I think next time I will compile an exact list of the team's gears an gadgets 'cause I've been confused on this topic a few time since the beginning of the mission...

The Extra AD are now gone. 

You are free to drive to the harbor.  Maybe we should start a Harbor thread.  We are hardly ''Off to Binga'' or at the ''MSF'' anymore.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 28, 2002)

*OOC:* Warehouse


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 29, 2002)

Kareem smiles widely, then he makes way to the warehouse with all speed.

OO: Yes, from now on, I'll spend AD to avoid Crashing; and sorry, I thought I edited it to contain Set Up.


----------

